
Facebook reveals bug exposed 6.8M users' photos - vthallam
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/14/tech/facebook-private-photos-exposed-bug/index.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772)

350+ points

